# Short shifter help



## Sgtkabukifox (Nov 2, 2012)

Were can I get a short shifter for a mk3 glx??


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Google.


----------



## digdugdagyo (Jul 25, 2012)

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_14_508&products_id=1066

That's the one I had on my 2000 GTI GLX though I don't know if the VR6 on the MK3 models would use the same one. I'm assuming no but since I've never owned an MK3 VR I wouldn't know for sure.

I've looked myself and apart from finding one used here and there on ebay and the like, I haven't seen any. 

If I have the engine wrong (thought that all the GLX models were VR's) techtonics still has the kits for the 2.0L engine but that seems to be it.

Good luck.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

digdugdagyo said:


> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_14_508&products_id=1066
> 
> That's the one I had on my 2000 GTI GLX though I don't know if the VR6 on the MK3 models would use the same one. I'm assuming no but since I've never owned an MK3 VR I wouldn't know for sure.



No. MK3 vr and MK4 vr are very different in that regards.


----------



## digdugdagyo (Jul 25, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> No. MK3 vr and MK4 vr are very different in that regards.


That's what I thought. 

Is this the part number on the old Neuspeed one?
NS 66.10.55

I've seen a few sites still list it as in stock. Usually between $500 and $700 though.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=267&category_id=60
$ 86.95


----------



## olias (Feb 2, 2005)

Eurosportacc.com


----------

